# GOing to North Dakota



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Heading to NDak on the 17th of Oct for 10 days duck/goose hunting. Yee haw...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Wereabouts will you be? I've been to the McKlusky area a few times (center of the state) shooting the potholes for ducks and walking the CRP and PLOTS land for phez and sharptails. I have a bud who used to live here in NE Ohio and now lives in Bottineau.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Have a good time. I spent time three different seasons near Michigan and Lakota. Wish I had looked into ND for my college days. I'd likely still live there.


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Yikes,

You scare me.

I can't beleive those are the two towns you came up with. That is eerie.

I lived MPLS 14 years. I hunted McClusky 12 of those years. Stayed at R&H Trailer motel and drink at Gary's Bar and Cafe in McC. Hunt same farm up by Kief each year.

Also i stay in Bottineau at the motel with the bottle/liquor store attached. Eat at the Subway as eassy walk from motel. lol.

We drive down to Newberg to hunt with my buddies family all around J Clark Salyer Refuge. Farmer says tons of pheasants again this year.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

R&H, that's Elmers place (wife's name Opal?), nice folks. That's where we stayed. Yes, I've thrown a few back at Gary's. I think one year the only murder in the whole state of North Dakota occurred at Gary's. Did a little fishing in the McClusky canal too. Good luck on your hunt, hope there's some water in the potholes. I'm leaving for Pennington, MN on the 12th of Oct for ruffed grouse and woodcock.


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet, good luck up there. I'll be passing by ya on the 17th.

I'll post up when I get back. Hopefully I won't get murdered at Gary's.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Since you've been there, you know that out of state hunters are seen as the stuff you wipe your feet on, and for good reason. Please do all of us a favor who love hunting up there and don't act like a typical OHIO waterfowler. That whole state is an honor to hunt, yet every time I see how many out of stater's they get I understand there out look. Even worse is when I see them acting as they shouldn't be, so go have fun, but please tread lightly. The rest of us will thank you for it.

Good luck
Rob


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

What is a typical ohio waterfowler bud?

I lived in Minnesota for 14 years and hunted there before i was in Ohio. HUnted same 6000 acre farm for the last 12 years. I think if I didn't respect the farmer and the land, he wouldn't invite me back for that many years. I don't pay to hunt there.


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Most of the people I've met over the years love us. They fall over themselves to help us in getting birds. We spend alot of money there. The businesses eat it up, cause of the influx of hunters.thats their income for much of the year.

The only people that get pissed off up there are some of the local hunters (competition) and guides cause you don't have to ask permission, but its respectful, if its not posted.

Not an issue for me. Landowner posts it just while we are there and a few days ahead to let birds rest.

Heck, I even lit the biggest fire you'll ever see other than a forest fire.
I got to light a 1/4 mile long raked swath of flax stems. After dark it lit up the night, way cool. Farmer was burning as it doesn't break down easily and they burn the fields. Farmer was laughing his a-- off.


----------

